# My new story from AB&GC Magazine  (Back in The Saddle) Part 1



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 2, 2016)

I also put in the link to my web site. It is much easier to read that way. 

http://www.19thcenturybottlediggers.com/backinthesaddle.htm


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 2, 2016)

Great digging story, look forward to the next installment.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 3, 2016)

That was a great story Rick I can relate to the opening paragraph. Love the photobomb picture w the little kid in the hoodie.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks ----------                  "REDRUM"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks you (2) guys for the comments 

part 2 coming soon make sure both of you guys are around its pretty dam good  LOL


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 6, 2016)

Slowly ZZZZZZZZZZZzzz


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Rick I know what you mean about the crickets. I was wondering in your article when getting permissions, alot of times I cant access where I want to dive easily so I have to ask for permission to go through someones property to get to the water. It can be awkward to say the least explaining what I have in mind. I will sometimes wear my dive suit to help my cause. I will have about 25% say they dont want the liability(of my dying I suppose or injuring myself), Does this come up often for you? Me and the other guy are looking forward to part two.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2016)

Well for us rarely anyone asks or says anything about liability. The people that say no are the ones that would probably be the nay Sayers   But all of the places we ever dug no one said "ohhh no I don't want to be responsible"  The only time I had to get "written" permission was the time I did 10 abandon homes in the city. I felt better getting hold harmless agreements that way we could dig in peace-- and we did   Here is the story about that adventure   http://www.19thcenturybottlediggers.com/theprivydigathonstory.htm


----------



## GEEMAN (Jan 9, 2016)

Good stuff Rick. I always enjoy reading your stories.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2016)

Coldwater do you do FB? The reason im asking is there a lot of guys that dive on there. One guy just got certified. I was thinking about it my self.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2016)

GEEMAN said:


> Good stuff Rick. I always enjoy reading your stories.




Thanks GEE


----------

